# Looking For Rats in Comal/Bexar county, TX.



## Ezio (Feb 6, 2014)

I am looking for a good breeder/rescue near San Antiono, Blaco, Bluverde/Spring Branch or New Braunfuls TX. I have googled ratteries and rescues with no success. 

Thanks.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

CTRR is closet to you but still about a hour away.


----------



## Maddie11556 (Mar 26, 2014)

For the Love of Rats is in Louisiana, but the owner has met a woman from Texas several times. I'm sure if you contact them, you could come up with something suitable.


----------



## Spangled (Mar 4, 2014)

I have an accidental litter about a week old, not sure what you were looking for specifically, but they will need homes. I live in San Antonio.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

This person hasn't been on in 2 months I doubt they are still looking.


----------



## Spangled (Mar 4, 2014)

it was worth a shot lol I adopted 2 female rats and both were pregnant


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Try Rat assosiation of Texas on facebook


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

It's a group btw


----------

